# Unlocking iphone in Canada



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello,
Does anyone know about moving to Canada and unlocking an Irish IPhone 4. Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kenm73 said:


> Hello,
> Does anyone know about moving to Canada and unlocking an Irish IPhone 4. Thanks


What do you want to know? How to move to Canada or if an iPhone 4 can be unlocked in Canada?


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry I should have been more specific. We Are
Moving and I want to unlock my phone when I'm over there. 
Any help would be great.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kenm73 said:


> Sorry I should have been more specific. We Are
> Moving and I want to unlock my phone when I'm over there.
> Any help would be great.


Supposedly it can be done, according to
Bell iPhone Unlocking Coming Soon, Possibly in a ‘Couple of Weeks’ [Update] | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

The network the phone is locked to is the network who can unlock it. It's the only official way to unlock an iphone otherwise you have to pay a dodgy website. Bell can only unlock a bell locked iphone.


----------



## kenm73 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## NothAU (Dec 23, 2012)

Since it's an Irish device, you'll have to contact your carrier over there and ask if they can do it for you. It shouldn't be an issue for them though.

After they process your request, you may need to backup the iPhone, and restore it to factory settings in iTunes, so the Apple servers can see it's an unlocked device.

I was bitten by this myself my first month. Went with a carrier of the same name up here as I had in AU, wouldn't work. Ended up having to call my carrier in AU and get them to unlock it for me.


----------

